# Hello !



## Warmaster_Horus (Dec 2, 2002)

Hello ! I am new ! I bring you milk and cookies ! Please don't haze me too much.


----------



## Eternalknight (Dec 2, 2002)

Welcome, Warmaster_Horus!

Edit:  Yay I can post again!


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 2, 2002)

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## arwink (Dec 2, 2002)

Welcome.

Now you've got me wondering when we started hazing around here?  I'm going to have to go off and think of something nonsensical.


----------



## randomling (Dec 2, 2002)

Warmaster_Horus said:
			
		

> *Hello ! I am new ! I bring you milk and cookies ! Please don't haze me too much. *




*hazes Warmaster_Horus*

There, that wasn't too bad, was it? 

Welcome to Meta!


----------



## Crothian (Dec 2, 2002)

We stopped hazing after the...umm...incident.

Welcome to the boards.


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Dec 2, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *We stopped hazing after the...umm...incident.*



and the Court required therapy...

welcome Warmaster_Horus


----------



## Airwolf (Dec 2, 2002)

Welcome and Greetings!


----------



## alsih2o (Dec 2, 2002)

welcome welcome. have fun, remember to clean-up after yourself


----------



## Darkness (Dec 2, 2002)

Hello and welcome to the boards, Warmaster Horus! 

BTW, your sig pic is a bit, well, _huge_. Could you please make it smaller?

PS - My result in that test was "Demigod."


----------



## the Jester (Dec 3, 2002)

Welcome, welcome!

I hope you don't mind the occasional ribbin'- we beat some people with sticks around here, you know.     And I have to admit, even I have been guilty of the occasional (recent) harmless inside joke (all right, troll).  But it's all in good fun, and so far from what I've seen you seem to have the spirit of the place!


----------



## the Jester (Dec 3, 2002)

Oh yeah- I, like Darkness, was a demigod. 

Er, according to that quiz, anyhow.

I mean, sheesh,  who'd think I'd be a *demi-* anything??


----------



## Crothian (Dec 3, 2002)

the Jester said:
			
		

> *Oh yeah- I, like Darkness, was a demigod.
> 
> Er, according to that quiz, anyhow.
> *




quiz??


----------



## Darkness (Dec 3, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> quiz??   *



http://www.mutedfaith.com/quiz/q3.htm


----------



## Crothian (Dec 3, 2002)

Very intersting.....


----------



## Buttercup (Dec 3, 2002)

Welcome to ENWorld, Warmaster Horus!  I think you'll find this a friendly, cozy sort of place.


----------



## Dragongirl (Dec 3, 2002)

Welcome Warmaster Horus, beware the Hivemind.

Hmmm made me a demigod too, guess I get to join Darkness.


----------



## Jeph (Dec 3, 2002)

Welcome!

Okay, the rundown of the boards:

Morrus runs the place
ErikNoah used to
Everybody likes Pirate Cat, but . . .
Alsih2o did _something_, and as a result his title is ever fluctuating
Crothian has an epic postcount, and is suspected to be a bot 
Wicht once stole some of Crothian's posts, but he gave them back (I don't really get how either)
Beware [hivemind] threads. They leave those who read them in bewilderment, and those who post questions get sucked in (which is not all unpleasant).
ENworld has an evil twin. It is known as Nutkinland. A bunch of the mods here are/used to be mods there, and vice versa.
Hong can commonly be found being beaten with a stick
Garyh plays way to many online games
And a bunch more . . .

Hmm, that wasn't really a rundown.  
And there's so much I left out . . . .


----------



## Mark (Dec 3, 2002)

Welcome Warmaster_Horus!


----------



## garyh (Dec 3, 2002)

Jeph said:
			
		

> *Welcome!
> 
> Okay, the rundown of the boards:
> 
> ...




I'm famous!!

Oh, and welcome, Warmaster_Horus!


----------



## Terraism (Dec 9, 2002)

Jeph said:
			
		

> *ENworld has an evil twin. It is known as Nutkinland.*



Isn't mentioning Nutkinland tabboo?  (Oh, shoot!  I did it again.)


----------



## Eosin the Red (Dec 9, 2002)

I guess I missed the HUGE sig. Drats.


Welcome - cool name.


----------



## Welverin (Dec 13, 2002)

Jeph said:
			
		

> *Beware [hivemind] threads. They leave those who read them in bewilderment, and those who post questions get sucked in (which is not all unpleasant).*




No bewildering, just funny!


----------

